# Does anyone know where Bryan Pape went?



## dosstx (Jan 20, 2020)

I was looking for a local HT designer and saw that Bryan Pape was in my neck of the woods. I tried to contact him on here and his website but both messages bounced back.

Does anyone have his latest contact info?


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

Dunno, the website has this: 
NOTE: The site is still under construction but you're welcome to contact us via phone in the mean time - 314.477.4963.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I actually emailed him at Gik accoustics and some other employee responded and said he no longer works there. So not sure what he is up too these days.


----------

